# how do you take a professional looking picture?



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

With my photos, its more about luck then what i wanted, i just hope they turn out ok, i must take about 10 pictures and only use 1 of them. im fine taking pic's of people and places, but when it comes to cars im rubbish!!, take a look at the below links,

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105800
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105741
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=105647

i use the Horizon and Action lines, but its still no help on the Car picture, can you help, i have looked at other peoples photos and tried to recreate them, but im still fighting a loosing battle.

what im really after is the angles i should be taking the pictures from.


:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm no expert, but try some of these

Getting your **** down on the floor can give good results..










Tilt the camera










Wide angle, slight tilt again..


----------



## Little Man (Aug 5, 2007)

Theres plenty of ways you can improve fella, it's just all about practise.

Tilted shots can be smart, but they can work against you and ruin a photo sometimes. Shooting at a slightly lower aperture can produce good results, as the background will be blurred and the car will stand out.

Example:










But again, that's still not a perfect shot. There's plenty of distracting objects in the frame (postbox, lamposts, cars), you've just gotta have a gander about, take your time and frame it up in such a way thats un-distracting and pleasing to the eye.

When shooting cars, 90% of the time ALL the focus and attention should be on the car itself. Unless, of-course, you have a background that ties in nicely with the car.

I'm no expert myself, and still learning. Everything i've learnt has just been from reading around forums (www.TalkPhotography.co.uk) and just basically practising.

Another tip is dont go for the obvious. Most people will take a shot of the front/side quater of the car, or the back/side quater. Be different, look for creative framing. Even if it means you're wandering around the car slowly, looking through the view-finder until you see a position you like. The more effort you put in, and the more time you take, will show in your photos.



















Hope this helps.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm not taking the mick here, but here are some shots my 8 year old lad took at the Wroughton Classic Car show http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=80495&page=2

He has no pre-conceived ideas of what a car picture should look like and all his angles are from his own little head, not afraid to experiment or get down on the floor for some unusual shots (and actually telling people to get out of the way! lol!). For me, that's what's its all about, just experimenting with what you like and seeing how it all comes out in the end.


----------



## Delboy_Trotter (Jun 7, 2007)

Play! last years sunseeker rally down here in b'mth i took 6-700 pics - yep that many, and the same on track days, and i may end up with 100 or less that are good (in my eyes)

For me a straight forward side shot or front shot of a car isn't enough, for some it is, but doesn't do it for me.

i was lucky enough to go out when a friend had his car photographed for a mag feature and the location is important/background - i.e. a white car suits a bright/crisp background or a heavy dark one, but the biggest thing is messing about. Park the car at odd angles, and think outside the box, get your backside on the floor, tilt the camera, stand on things. Dawn or early eve is a good time (esp in the summer/autumn) when the light levels are low and the world is a bit more atomspheric/eire.

The biggest thing tho is to play, have no preconseved idea's as to how it should be done and experiment!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Littleman's advice is spot on mate, his shots are mint as well!

I have looked at the posts you mention and tbh its always gonna be a shot of a car on a drive / car at a show / car with people round it whic in fairness everyone takes.

Some of the work is to get the car (or in my case bike) into good locations and go from there.

This one was a shot taken for my mates show car under a really cool canopy, kinda different but technically not a very good shot:


















Again these are not technically great but a little different:



















Sometimes you can make good use of a semi interesting background (in this case some industrial doors)










I am lucky and have been able to get the car into this space:


















Which has led to shots like this:









(but thats all photoshop)

I also use a sigma 10-20mm at its widest (10mm) but it can distort the car and exaggerate lines like in these 3 shots of my own car:


























Sometimes a bit of HDR helps like in this shot of my car along with Johnnyopolis's:









also a bit of fill in flash never goes amiss, just to pick out the details on the car:









a bit of background movement can help too!:









and when you really lose the plot you don't even get the enitre car in the frame!:

























Hope this helps, my eye may well be different from yours and what I think looks good no-one else does!!

A good scout through the car mags usually provides some inspiration tho!!:thumb:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

Awesome photo :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

J55TTC said:


> Awesome photo :thumb:


90% location 10% car I think!!!!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Where's my royalty cheque!

Dom looks like he's begging not to be 'sorted' in that pic


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Where's my royalty cheque!
> 
> Dom looks like he's begging not to be 'sorted' in that pic


"look I'll have your money tomorrow, honest..." it looks like just that sorta conversation!!!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

haha thats sooo weird!

the wheels on Colins blue lupo are sitting like 5ft away from me,

i just looked at this thread on the random!

:lol:


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Industrial estates are not bad for a quick photo with 5 mins processing :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Just had my first little play with Lightroom. What an easy program that is to use, may well help in making some shots a bit more exciting!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> haha thats sooo weird!
> 
> the wheels on Colins blue lupo are sitting like 5ft away from me,
> 
> ...


Begs the question which wheels as he is a complete wheel whore, I don't know anyone like him!!! Trekking all the way from Bracknell to Aberdeen to take his pics was a bit serious too, he's a good lad and put me up tho! We used to work together and go way back, I love taking pics of that car its soooo sweet!!!!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Begs the question which wheels as he is a complete wheel whore, I don't know anyone like him!!! Trekking all the way from Bracknell to Aberdeen to take his pics was a bit serious too, he's a good lad and put me up tho! We used to work together and go way back, I love taking pics of that car its soooo sweet!!!!


lol the exact one in the pictures!

nice car and loving his new rims :doublesho ( gotti)


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> lol the exact one in the pictures!
> 
> nice car and loving his new rims :doublesho ( gotti)


Mate - I reckon we met at Ultimate dubs last year?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nah wasnt me!

i missed out last year!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

badly_dubbed said:


> nah wasnt me!
> 
> i missed out last year!


One of the other SVAG crew then! enjoy the RS's !!! he spent forever putting them back together!


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

Some good advice here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=873322&postcount=20


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

thanks guys, i think if the weather is good again i will have another go and see what happens. "think out f the box" huuuummm, i will see what i can do and report back.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The bloke who took the photo's for me on a photo-shoot told me to NOT find anything that's too busy in the background otherwise it'll take the eye away from the 'main character', ie. the car. Also, to take pics later in the day so you don't get as much reflective light on the car too.

Here's one off the ones he done for me :










ME ?.....I'm just yer normal point-and-click person who gets the same results as the OP - I take about 10 and end up only choosing one off 'em


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> 90% location 10% car I think!!!!!!


You're forgetting the photographer!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> You're forgetting the photographer!


Nah all I did was find the location and take the pic!!!!:thumb:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... and that TT is with flash and nicely chosen location. Looks pretty good to me...

Also depends heavily on what you're trying to do. 
Show off lines? a feature? your finishing skills? action? emotion? Work out what you're really looking for an then find a location and think about contrasts. Light, dark, smooth, rough, texture, colour. Use what you have around you and it will really work.

Bret


----------

